# Can you identify these old La Minerva and Gaggia models?



## MichFerr (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi there, 'first post' - I'm looking to see if any forum members can help me identify these two models of coffee grinders.

They are surplus to requirements from an Italian restaurant in the north of England as the business is soon closing and I need to sell them asap - likely on eBay or elsewhere.

I have included pictures below of the two models I have. *1 La Minerva and 1 Gaggia*

Could I please ask if anyone can help me identify the models and perhaps and estimate as to their sell value

Greatly appreciate any feedback!

sorry the photos are not rotated correctly- Michael


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not think you will be going on holiday with the proceeds! I would say scrap value only as they are in very poor condition and even restored, will have little value as grinders.....though others may not agree


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Depends on the condition of the burrs, but cosmetically they aren't that great.

It looks like there is a model number on the label of the second one?

Agree with dfk41, not worth a lot I'm afraid.


----------



## MichFerr (Jun 23, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Depends on the condition of the burrs, but cosmetically they aren't that great.
> 
> It looks like there is a model number on the label of the second one?
> 
> Agree with dfk41, not worth a lot I'm afraid.


Yes, I asked someone to look as it's very faint, the model no. for LA Minerva is '35'


----------

